# Ave Maria - Caccini by Elena House



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope you like my "Ave Maria" Caccini. I also sang "Ave Maria" by Schubert. It's on my YT channel.
Have a nice weekend!

~Elena~


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Dear Elena, this is a beautiful rendition. Your high notes are easily achieved. Your dedication to craft shows. I also listened to your Schubert. 

I am sorry to hear about your dog...


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> Dear Elena, this is a beautiful rendition. Your high notes are easily achieved. Your dedication to craft shows. I also listened to your Schubert.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your dog...


As did I both very good bravo.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> Dear Elena, this is a beautiful rendition. Your high notes are easily achieved. Your dedication to craft shows. I also listened to your Schubert.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your dog...


Thank you! My low notes are still a little breathy. My teacher said that I am going though the voice change right now. When I am 16 or 17 years old, my low notes will be clear too. 
I haven't gotten another dog since B.D. passed away 2 years ago. I am not ready to go though losing one again....


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> As did I both very good bravo.


Thank you! Your thumbnail is of my favorite actress.


----------

